# finished my hoglet



## ozzie46 (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is my completed Hoglet. Took me about a year of on and off work.

















Here's video










  Thanks Ron


----------



## dnalot (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, that sounds great. How can you bring yourself to sell it?

Mark T


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 15, 2015)

Needs must.
I can make another one.

Thanks for looking.

Ron


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 15, 2015)

Great work Ron. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Herbie.

Ron


----------



## gus (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Ron.

Great engine. Video please.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 16, 2015)

gus said:


> Hi Ron.
> 
> Great engine. Video please.



Click on the last picture Gus, it's a video link.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 16, 2015)

Runs like the Triumph and Norton MotorBike Engines.And even have the kick starter. Both engines are not known as kicking back at owner. The Matchless with magnetos will give a nasty kick back. Seen it happen.


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Gus. It's supposed to sound like a Harley  Oh well.


You're doing  excellent work on your Jerry Howell engine. Can't wait to hear it run.

Paul I see you're getting close to a running engine?  Excellent work by the way.

 Ron


----------

